# Spencer Lake



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

Fished Spencer Lake today on the north side for 6 hours.& caught about 18 small gills & crappie.Game warden came out &checked my friend & me .We had a pleasant chat &he seems like a nice young man with a job to do! He wasn't very pleased with the fact that someone at another spot had left cigarette butts and dink gills& crappie on the ice.He also commented that he would issue a citation for littering to those that he catches doing it.So come on fellow ice fisherman, if you bring it,take it home,if you don't want the dinks put them back in the hole! It's not really that hard to do !


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

That is a big peave of mine, cigarette butts, propane tanks, and fish thrown on ice


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

guppygill said:


> That is a big peave of mine, cigarette butts, propane tanks, and fish thrown on ice


You have to wonder what their house looks like if they can't keep a little 5x5 area clean.On another note,how much ice??


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

Spencer has 5 inches of good ice.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

saw this at Mogadore the other day....what the hell is wrong with people....I mean seriously .... what a bunch of asses...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

jared015 said:


> saw this at Mogadore the other day....what the hell is wrong with people....I mean seriously .... what a bunch of asses...


Just add PIGS in front of your last last word!!


----------

